# Accucraft L&B wagons, dimensions, US vendor?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:


Can anyone give the model dimensions (length, width, height?) of the Accucraft L&B open and closed wagons?


Also, is there a US dealer that sells single cars?  Accucraft only lists sets, but some UK vendors list singles.


Thanks-


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I will have to check on the car sizes you are asking about. 


We will sell cars seperate.


Mike Kidman,  Kidman Tree Farm


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, please let me know what you find out.   I am fearing they may have taken a liberty and made them wider for 45mm and SM32 operation?

From what I can find, they were 5.5' wide in the real world, so they should be about 90mm wide in 16mm scale.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft L&B wagons, dimensions, US vendor?*

What scale are they built to ? 
1/19th or 16mm scale , somewhere like that possible , maybe for the live steam sizes ?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 01/08/2008 4:47 PM
What scale are they built to ? 
1/19th or 16mm scale , somewhere like that possible , maybe for the live steam sizes ?



Yes, 16mm, for the live steam, however, they were sold with wheelsets (an axelbox spacing) for 45mm with 32mm wheelsets included.   So at least the bottom wheelbox spacing will be off, and maybe the car?

Drawings here:

http://www.lynton-barnstaple.cd2.com/paint%20schemes/Lynton%20&%20Barnstaple%20Rly%204-Wheel%20Good%20Stock%20Model%20Trains%20Feb%20.pdf


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft L&B wagons, dimensions, US vendor?*

Nice drawings link , thanks . 
I have no idea if they are the right size or to scale or not , I think they look good in the photos and on the layout photos that I have seen . 

I am safe , unless they make an electric Earl or Countess of the W&LLR , then , I am in need of some of the Accucraft cars of theW&LLR !


----------



## jmkling (Jan 2, 2008)

I know Royce from Quisenberry Station, sponsor in the live steam forum has sold them in the past.  He may have some left.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jmkling on 01/09/2008 9:54 PM
I know Royce from Quisenberry Station, sponsor in the live steam forum has sold them in the past.  He may have some left.


Thanks, I will try Royce!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis - an electric 'Earl'/'Countess' is indeed planned.

Start saving. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft L&B wagons, dimensions, US vendor?*

Thanks Tac , thats all I need


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Spule 4, did you ever get the dimensions that you wanted of the wagons? If not, I can measure my Accucraft L & B open wagons. Here are two photos at the Summer Steam Up with some of the wagons behind my 'Lyn'.


----------

